# So, this is how my Miniature Kai learned to dock jump.



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Last summer Kai was a new puppy, who I could tell liked the water, or at least was willing to be in it in order to be doing what my standards Luke and Ellie were doing.

He swims! by maryac58, on Flickr

Well now as a year old, Kai has learned to dock jump from Luke and Ellie!
I let Luke and Ellie retrieve off the dock a few times, and Kai watched in great excitement! He actually cried and whined a bit not knowing what to do!

Kai is learning many new things today from the big kids. by maryac58, on Flickr

It wasn't long before he leaped into the lake! I was so bummed because I missed it! Luke and Ellie were swimming their floats in, and Kai swam like a big dog and pulled up next to them and swam to shore! Woot woot! What a guy Kai is!

Synchronized swimmers by maryac58, on Flickr

The second day, you could tell it clicked with him. He got it. He didn't just fly off the dock to do what Luke and Ellie did, he jumped to retrieve the float!
It was so exciting to see him understand!

Its offical, Kai is a dock jumper! Yay! by maryac58, on Flickr

You go Kai! by maryac58, on Flickr

Good dogs....good dogs. by maryac58, on Flickr

What a good little kai guy! by maryac58, on Flickr

I am so thankful kai had good teachers. We've had a few beautiful days at the cabin to make the most of our water fun.

She's off! by maryac58, on Flickr

Wishing all a wonderful, fun filled weekend with your poodles big or small!

Its so beautiful by maryac58, on Flickr


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

What a great photo spread of Kai's learning process.

Beautiful shots and very interesting !

Your photos always inspire one to _Hit The Water !_

Happy Summer to you and your gang.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Good job, Kai! I'm not surprised with both of your brilliant teachers.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Love it!

I always enjoy seeing pictures of Kai... he has grown up to be such a handsome boy. I want one just like him! If he goes missing, you might have to hunt me down


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Great pictures! I love the one of all three of them swimming together. SO cute.


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

Gosh, I really wish we lived on a lake!! You take gorgeous pictures and your poodles are all so photogenic! You can tell Kai is eager to keep up with the spoos. Makes me want to succumb to MPS!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a terrific boy he is! He has two great examples to learn from. You have a joyful Poodle family. Hope your summer is superb!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*spoowhisperer*: Your photos are so good _(as always!_) I feel like i got splashed! Handsome Kai is a quick study for sure. Bet he gets a job as a lifeguard next summer. I do believe his motto is, "I can do anything the big spoos do," and he sure can!


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

So exciting to see these action shots! Feel like I'm almost there watching!
Thanks so much for taking time to share!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

You're pictures are amazing, as always. I love the one of all 3 swimming with their bumpers. 

Kodi learned from watching my parents dog jumping off the boat after the ball. Kodi got annoyed Tye always got the ball! After that first jump the rest is history! Now if I could get him to jump into pool water!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Forgot to mention that I've got that Elph camera you said you had on my wish list at Amazon. I just have to save up for it. lol Did you take these with your Elph?


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

sandooch said:


> Forgot to mention that I've got that Elph camera you said you had on my wish list at Amazon. I just have to save up for it. lol Did you take these with your Elph?


Yes I did! When dock jumping, its hard being the dog wrangler, float tosser and camera person to catch the jumps! Seriously, it takes a bit of practice! 
I am happy with the rich colors it produces, and ease of use.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

I am sooo jealous!!!! Dock jumping poodles!!!! Maybe you can bring your herd to our cabin and teach our wading poodle that swimming is FUN!!! (Might be easier if I could teach him to retrieve) Looks like you're having a great summer


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Those dogs are having a blast! Love the way their topknot stays dry. It reminds me of ladies who swim but don't like to get their hair wet.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

outwest said:


> Great pictures! *I love the one of all three of them swimming together. SO cute*.


They're all adorable! The synchronized swim pic was my favorite too!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, you are really good at it, that's for sure. I can't wait to get that camera.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Love hearing about and seeing how Kai became a dock jumper! He is so handsome, along with Luke and Ellie. A great looking and acting family! Hooray for summer!


----------



## BigDog (Dec 14, 2010)

I just love all of your pictures and the one of the three of them swimming side by side is so cool!! You have beautiful Poodles =)


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

I just love the glistening water and your athletic poodles. Makes me want to jump right in. I love the sequential shots to give us a feeling that we the viewer are right there with all of you.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

LOL, yes, the retrieving part might help!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Kai continues to do well dock jumping, and he really swims well! However, his coat is a mess. This is what I was wondering about, having him in a Scandinavian with swimming this summer. Can't wait to get home to get the scissors and clippers out to fine tune his groom.

Go Kai!!! by maryac58, on Flickr

Fetch Kai! by maryac58, on Flickr

And here goes my Ellie. I waded out to catch a side view, normally I'd be in the kayak for those shots but it was so hot I was in the water all day.

There she goes... by maryac58, on Flickr


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Your photos are always amazing! 

I'm excited for you! Kai is a smart little man to have figured that out so fast. I love it that he is excited to do what the bigger dogs do.

I wish we could teach at least one of our spoos to dock dive, but I wouldn't even know where to begin._


----------

